# Battlefield 2 unlock problem?!



## Zuul155 (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok here's the deal: (never thought I would have to start a thread for this)
I have Battlefield 2, the add-on Special Forces and the Patch 1.12 (i think thats the newest one) Everything works fine except I cant see the F2000, nowhere? I unlocked the medic gun L88, the G3, and the G36C. I want the F2000 and the Scar L! I can see the Scar L as a locked option, but The F2000 is nowhere to be found. I cant even see a photo in BFHQ (I see a photo of the Scar L though) Do I have to unlock the flashbangs before I can gain access to the F2000? Also what's with the one free unlock when installing SF, I didnt get one. I thought Steam was as bad as it gets as far as program with bugs, but BF2 beats everything. Thanks every help is appreciated.
Alex


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

to use flashbang in regular bf2, u need f2000. But in SF, it should be avialable. 

Also, when you installed Bf2:sf, you need to download install, or reinstall the lastest update patch. The update patch included with SF is a screwed on. So if your bf2 was updated to the most updated patch, then you installed SF, you need to reinstall the most updated patch again, which only avialble online


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

EA messed up on this one again. If you have the G3 unlocked, you should be able to choose the "F2000" from the weapon unlock selection screen.

But if you unlock the F2000 and you go into your BFHQ, it will show the Assault unlock as a locked flashbang instead of an unlocked F2000.

If you clicked F2000 and unlocked it, but you still see a locked flashbang in BFHQ, don't worry- it's a bug.

*Locked flashbang = F2000. It will show as a locked flashbang whether or not you have the F2000. But you WILL be able to use the F2000 if you unlocked it.*

Go on to a vanilla BF2 server and you should be able to use the F2000. I speak to you from experience.

By the way, Iron Gator is fun! Especially when you find a kick-a** chopper pilot who can actually fly and you're the gunner. I just got two helicopter ribbons just now.


----------

